# carbon fiber cloudy from thin ca



## Quality Pen (Nov 6, 2014)

So im making some carbon fiber blanks but even when i drizzle a small amount of thin ca it clouds up. Then im stuck trying to clean it which seems to take the longest of any step.  

What am i missing? Or messing up rather? Thank you.


----------



## Si90 (Nov 6, 2014)

Carbon fibre blanks look dreadfull before you cast them. When you cast it the resin will give the wet look back to the carbon.

My procedure is as follows. Slide the sleeve on the pen and tie up the ends. Flood and I mean flood the CF with super thin CA in an effort to replace all the air caught in the fibres with CA. Allow minimum of 24 hours to cure. I then trim them, square up the ends and wet sand them until almost smooth to remove stray fibres and the excess CA. Allow 24 hours to dry and then cast in PR.

Couple of progress shots of a couple of watch parts pens below if that helps. First one shows the results when sanded.


----------



## Quality Pen (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow, so your carbon fiber looks very hazy and cloudy before you cast it?


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 6, 2014)

You can avoid CA 'blooming' by setting up a fan to blow over the item until the glue cures.


----------



## Si90 (Nov 6, 2014)

It certainly doesn't look as good as before you put the CA on. After sanding it still looks grey and a bit drab. Make sure after sanding you give them a really good wash and scrub to remove any dust from the sanding process.


----------



## 79spitfire (Nov 8, 2014)

Can I ask a stupid question?

Well, ok, I will anyway...

Is the carbon fiber your using for making wire harness bundles?


----------



## healeydays (Nov 8, 2014)

Since Simon is across the pond as they say, I figured I'd take this one.  Most folks around here buy their CF tubing from buy from http://www.sollercomposites.com


----------



## Si90 (Nov 8, 2014)

I use carbon fibre sleeving. It's used to add strength or to cosmetically enhance weaker or less attractive tubes.  I have looked at pre finished tubes which are intended for RC helicopter booms or skids etc but internal/external diameters are limited.

Here is where I get mine from here in the UK.Carbon Fibre Braided Sleeve - Easy Composites


----------

